# Rearing environment



## lingonlei (Feb 26, 2009)

S. subspinipes mutilans（CB gene mutation）


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 26, 2009)

Son of diddly!  What's going on here?!


----------



## SAn (Feb 27, 2009)

Did some scientist did a gene research to prove that?
OR its just one of those "names" that go freely by the keepers?
OR you saw the pede changing color while in the terrarium?  
To me its just a colorform like all heros colorforms, subspinipes etc.


----------



## lingonlei (Feb 27, 2009)

SAn said:


> Did some scientist did a gene research to prove that?
> OR its just one of those "names" that go freely by the keepers?
> OR you saw the pede changing color while in the terrarium?
> To me its just a colorform like all heros colorforms, subspinipes etc.


No expert research, s. subspinipes mutilans in China has been raised, as of the centipede is in the hundreds of thousands of s. subspinipes mutilans selected color variation of individuals.
So whether gene mutation can call?

Below I will provide you a few photos of fifty centipede farms:



















Color variation s. subspinipes mutilans photo:


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 27, 2009)

That pic makes me hungry.  I'm betting the pede is legit.  The pede would naturally occur in the hands that use the sp for something better in their own minds.


----------



## SAn (Feb 27, 2009)

there is no such thing as farms.
It is IMPOSSIBLE  for pedes to breed and have eggs and babies in a population of hundreds or thousands and not get eaten.

People harvest mutilans from nature and they throw em all together and feed them till they are ready to move them for consuming.

Thus the colorvariation occured in nature and moved to those "farms" when collecting and since the population is so much smaller, it seemed like it happened there.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 27, 2009)

Haha, well, what's going on here?  What's the diff between a color-form and "rarity"?  It looks like a rare color-form(?) maybe?  So what do you think?


----------



## SAn (Feb 27, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Haha, well, what's going on here?  What's the diff between a color-form and "rarity"?  It looks like a rare color-form(?) maybe?  So what do you think?


i cant understand what you are asking  
rarity?  

if by rarity you mean something that occurs once or is a strange mutation like 2 headed snakes, then i think this is not the case.
Because 2 headed snakes dont produce 2 headed babies.

My opinion is that its a colorform of a specie, like the heros you got  
Just more rare and some may think it occurs by mutation. But i ve seen lots of white mutilans and the chances are its rather a variant.

Unless ofc someone breeds normal mutilansxnormal mutilans and produces white ones...


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmm, well maybe it's more common than I know.  I don't know what's really going on with that species.  The poster seems to be trying to point out that it's a rare color form:?  Are they right or not?.. I don't know but it seems they think they are right going by the images, with all the pede-jerky pics and no other light form ....but I will keep listening to other info.


----------



## SAn (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah its a kinda rare colorform.

What i am trying to point out and was my initial disagreement is this:

"（CB gene mutation）"

thats false and misleading.


----------



## lingonlei (Feb 27, 2009)

Although I do not clearly understand your meaning,S.subspinipes mutilans in China is a kind of medical herbs, so it was raised numerous.


----------



## lingonlei (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, OK, I think I see.  I think it's kind of gray, the line between mutation and form.  I agree that the word "mutation" should not be thrown around carelessly.  But at what point does "form" cross over to "mutation"? ...when there is no other? or only a few? ...compared to the norm?


----------



## lingonlei (Feb 27, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Oh, OK, I think I see.  I think it's kind of gray, the line between mutation and form.  I agree that the word "mutation" should not be thrown around carelessly.  But at what point does "form" cross over to "mutation"? ...when there is no other? or only a few? ...compared to the norm?



The centipede few in number, it besides color changes, disposition also became more violent.

Look at this:http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145137


----------



## lingonlei (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 27, 2009)

My connection with the web was messing up.  Anyway, I think there is something going on here that we still haven't fully understood yet. We label words with words and categorize but I think we should keep an open mind beyond the rules others have suggested, not that they are wrong or right but, it looks like there is more to discover, ....maybe always .


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 27, 2009)

I just looked at your other pics, diff pedes.  Maybe just extremes like african and anglo people, not mutations but only diff in physical "characteristics".


----------



## lingonlei (Feb 27, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> I just looked at your other pics, diff pedes.  Maybe just extremes like african and anglo people, not mutations but only diff in physical "characteristics".


Is the recessive genes?
This color is very little chance of (probably was one in a million),
So we always think this is gene variants.


Now I think it might be a recessive gene.
But it is undeniable that they really quite rare, even in Asia.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 27, 2009)

Statistics would show if it's rare or not, maybe it is.  Interesting breeding project maybe:clap: ?


----------



## lingonlei (Feb 27, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Statistics would show if it's rare or not, maybe it is.  Interesting breeding project maybe:clap: ?








This picture is the centipede farms in China.


----------



## lingonlei (Feb 27, 2009)

A centipede farm year of production is around 10 million, but will only occur 10 recessive gene, and this kind of color in the natural environment is basically see.


----------



## lingonlei (Feb 27, 2009)

This video may let you know the centipede farms in China

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-nYvli_di0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBorqEENFPA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaWYZwCSy0M


----------



## Draiman (Feb 27, 2009)

Albinoism is not a "colorform". It is a recessive genetic trait.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, lingonlei, what do people do with all those pedes there?  I've heard of the fish bait idea, but what else?  Are they dried and then people eat them?


----------



## dtknow (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't see any signs of breeding. That just looks like a bunch of stockpiled pedes. Where are the breeding and young rearing enclosures?


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmmm, I wonder if there is just a Chinese to English translation thing going on here when it comes to using some words, ...like "farm".


----------



## lingonlei (Feb 27, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Wow, lingonlei, what do people do with all those pedes there?  I've heard of the fish bait idea, but what else?  Are they dried and then people eat them?


Yes, it is as a result of drinking boiled soup person, can treat many diseases, such as snake bites.


----------



## lingonlei (Feb 27, 2009)

Gavin said:


> Albinoism is not a "colorform". It is a recessive genetic trait.


I agree with your point of view.


----------



## lingonlei (Feb 27, 2009)

dtknow said:


> I don't see any signs of breeding. That just looks like a bunch of stockpiled pedes. Where are the breeding and young rearing enclosures?


Sorry, I really don't know what should use words to express: people raised the centipede.

But the centipede is really farmers themselves feeding and breeding.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 27, 2009)

lingonlei said:


> Sorry, I really don't know what should use words to express: people raised the centipede.
> 
> But the centipede is really farmers themselves feeding and breeding.


Do the farmers capture the centipedes from the wild and bring them to the farm or do they reproduce them there?  If they reproduce them there where do they raise the babies?

Thanks for sharing, this is very interesting.


----------



## lingonlei (Feb 27, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Do the farmers capture the centipedes from the wild and bring them to the farm or do they reproduce them there?  If they reproduce them there where do they raise the babies?
> 
> Thanks for sharing, this is very interesting.


Farmers in the field to capture the centipede, after a farm raised their ecological environment construction, the centipede in this environment, mating, reproductive growth.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 27, 2009)

It sounds like a piece of property is made to be "centipede friendly" so many stay on the property and breed?, then they collect them from the property?  If that's it, I guess it would be a centipede farm(?), I'm still not sure how it works though.  So do people eat centipede soup for the taste and not only to treat a disease?  Thanks for posting those pics, that's a lot of pedes!!


----------



## lingonlei (Feb 27, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> It sounds like a piece of property is made to be "centipede friendly" so many stay on the property and breed?, then they collect them from the property?  If that's it, I guess it would be a centipede farm(?), I'm still not sure how it works though.  So do people eat centipede soup for the taste and not only to treat a disease?  Thanks for posting those pics, that's a lot of pedes!!


Maybe I have a problem, the expression is usually make medicine mechapedes to use. Medicine is generally need soluble in water, so I'll say soup.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 27, 2009)

No, no problem.  I wish I knew more than one language like you do.  That was interesting info, thanks.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 27, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if there is just a Chinese to English translation thing going on here when it comes to using some words, ...like "farm".


Uh, no. The character "farm" in the Chinese language means "farm" in English.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm curious, what's the Chinese word for "farm" in Chinese, hard to to without audio I guess.  I was wondering if the Chinese word for it includes taking care of animals and not just raising and reproducing them.  There is a problem with translations sometimes when that's the case, not that it's the case here though.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 28, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> I'm curious, what's the Chinese word for "farm" in Chinese, hard to to without audio I guess.  I was wondering if the Chinese word for it includes taking care of animals and not just raising and reproducing them.  There is a problem with translations sometimes when that's the case, not that it's the case here though.


Haha to be honest I've pretty much forgotten. Though I do know "farming" in Chinese also means "cultivation", so yes, the pedes are being bred and raised on the farms, not caught and simply stored there.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 28, 2009)

So is some land set up for that species somehow, so they prefer to be there and breed?  I think this is what most people are wondering.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 28, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> So is some land set up for that species somehow, so they prefer to be there and breed?  I think this is what most people are wondering.


I've no idea. But I think what people tend to forget is that this is a very communal species. Given the massive number of generations in which these centipedes have been in constant contact with one another, maybe they have "learned", genetically, not to eat each other's eggs, in order to sustain their own numbers (just throwing out a hypothesis here, genetics experts, don't blast me)? I will be testing this theory if one of mine lays eggs. I'll leave her in the communal enclosure with 5 other centipedes and I'll see what happens.


----------



## SAn (Feb 28, 2009)

since i ve tested it already, i can tell you for sure those farms dont work.

I used 6 pedes of mine in a 35x35 space. (lots of hides - lots of food)
2 laid eggs in slightly different time periods. 
1 ate the eggs , 1 was eaten along with the eggs by the other.

I now reduced the number but i dont expect any better.

These farms have like 50 pedes per square meter, its impossible to breed and lay eggs without getting eaten. And i doubt chinese even feed them properly.


----------



## lingonlei (Feb 28, 2009)

SAn said:


> since i ve tested it already, i can tell you for sure those farms dont work.
> 
> I used 6 pedes of mine in a 35x35 space. (lots of hides - lots of food)
> 2 laid eggs in slightly different time periods.
> ...


I think that you didn't succeed doesn't mean that they will fail.
With the local climate reproduce the centipede, humidity.
Wild centipede didn't so much.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 28, 2009)

SAn said:


> *And i doubt chinese even feed them properly*.


What kind of racist remark is this?

Just because you failed, does it mean others cannot succeed? In fact, the Chinese have been doing this for decades. What about you? Don't talk through your hat.


----------



## SAn (Feb 28, 2009)

I didnt make ANY racist remark. Those "farms" are in china, so i said, chinese probably dont feed properly.
If you feel offended by it, thats your problem. 

I also didnt say others cant succeed(it may happen is small pede populations) but i thought it would be nice to inform so others dont kill their pedes over it. ofc you dont need to pay attention to it, since you actually never took advice from anyone here and with your extreme experience in pede keeping, by all means go for it and prove me wrong.

Although till someone proves that even 20 pedes in 1 square meter can breed and give birth succesfully, i ll stick to the common logic, that its impossible.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 28, 2009)

SAn said:


> I didnt make ANY racist remark. Those "farms" are in china, *so i said, chinese probably dont feed properly*.
> If you feel offended by it, thats your problem.


Oh, so Greeks can feed their centipedes properly, and the Chinese cannot?

Is that not a racist remark? What's with the generalisation and the sweeping use of the term "Chinese" to describe just a handful of farmers?


----------



## Draiman (Feb 28, 2009)

SAn said:


> you dont need to pay attention to it, since you actually never took advice from anyone here


Oh, yeah, right. I never took any advice. I continue to keep my centipedes in *HORRIBLE* conditions and yet they moult regularly in my care, don't have mites, don't have mycosis and are active every night. So very obviously, my centipedes are _surely_ very unhappy.


----------



## SAn (Feb 28, 2009)

Gavin said:


> Oh, so Greeks can feed their centipedes properly, and the Chinese cannot?
> 
> Is that not a racist remark? What's with the generalisation and the sweeping use of the term "Chinese" to describe just a handful of farmers?


what the hell?

If you wanna play with words go ahead and play. 
You are like a baby craving for attention in every post you make.
Last time i bother my self with experts of your scale


----------



## lingonlei (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry, I hope this is just a discuss about centipede, rather than the other.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 28, 2009)

SAn said:


> what the hell?
> 
> If you wanna play with words go ahead and play.
> You are like a baby craving for attention in every post you make.
> Last time i bother my self with experts of your scale


"Every post I make"? Wow, you must be a massive fan of mine to read every single post I make on this forum. :clap:


----------



## venwu225 (Mar 1, 2009)

farms work and work exceptionally well. There is massive production in China of scolopendra mutilans, and they do it extremely well.

http://www.jtwg158.cn/default.htm

lets all do some research on the topic before we affirm the impossible.

The website has good information on egg rearing, they do it with concrete blocks that the females could choose to isolate themselves. You can't just leave the egg brooding female exposed to the general population.

It appears the farm owners learn to recognize gravid females and place them communally in a separate enclosure with top exposed concrete "cubicals". The females will select a situable one and stay in the cubicals, thus completing the raring process.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi venwu225, that's amazing, thanks for the link!  I may be starting to understand more but I can only look at the pics and I can't read Chinese.  I can't load the software for translation either for some reason.  But when I see all those pedes, and because they are so inexpensive, it does make sense that they do actually farm them.  Everybody think of how expensive it would be to collect 1000s of wild caught pedes, it just doesn't make as much sense that they would be wild caught and sold for so cheap.  Can you read Chinese or read what it says translated?  Since it is a business and if they breed and raise them, they might not want to fully explain how they do it because of competition.


----------



## szappan (Mar 2, 2009)

WOW!  Great thread!  Lots of useful information and great pics / vids.  Thank you very much!

I guess this is where that "scolopendra cough medicine" comes from... or a place much like this.

(I can reload the front cover of the package later if anyone's interested.)


----------

